# Looking to adopt in CO



## Rubylee (Jul 1, 2011)

Having had a love for GSD's all my life, and having cared for one for only too short a time, I am now financially stable and looking to adopt. Ideally I want to find a male, young as possible but up to two years or so, depending on the lad. I have only found a few shepherds out here at rescues, and they generally cost around the price of the (lower end) pedigree ones I've come across(Is that normal?). I have, however, found some in neighboring states that seemed to be just what I am looking for. Purebred isn't a big deal to me either, as long as he still has mostly GSD features and characteristics (some husky maybe?).
I work at a dog boutique in a mountain town and plan to walk the dog to work and back each day. He won't be lonely at home, plus I have access to high quality products and foods. I am also a college student working on my degree in Animal Science.
I can tell you this dog will be loved and adored his whole life to come.

Anyhow, I know I just rambled, but I am eager to find a pup to give a good home to.
Any advice or dogs in mind give me shout, yeah?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you checked with Front Range German Shepherd Rescue? I'm originally from Colorado Springs and used to check them regularly. They have ties with a bunch of other rescues around the country and would probably be able to match you up pretty easily with a dog. Also keep a close eye on petfinder.com. Thats another really good way to find a dog that may work for you. Also, check the urgent section on the board. There are far too many GSDs that need rescue quick and get posted in hopes someone can help them. Good luck in your search and welcome to the board!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

German Shepherd Rescue of Central Colorado www.gsdrcolorado.com
currently has a gorgeous 14 month old boy and a number of beautiful girls looking for homes. Connie always has great dogs............ Front Range is excellent also, I have a friend who adopted 2 GSD's from there....

There are a couple of others, these are the ones I'm most familiar with.
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Rubylee (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you! I have been checking the urgent section daily since finding this forum. So far the dogs have all just been so far away.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder can help find more in your area. 

I think if you are talking a $300-400 adoption fee, you also should be getting a dog that is up to date on all shots, spayed or neutered, has lived in a foster home at least a month so some health and/or temperament issues will be noted, if any. Dogs in foster homes longer generally will have even more info. 

So it sounds like you are going to be looking for a dog that's social/accepting of people if not outwardly social, good with small and large dogs. Since you would take a mix, you may find one that is a little more social with people (not so aloof) but will need to take other dogs into consideration for sure. 

There are definitely dogs in need in your area, just not posted as much. I believe there may even be a western board for rescue. 

Thanks for looking at rescues!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Rubylee said:


> Thank you! I have been checking the urgent section daily since finding this forum. So far the dogs have all just been so far away.


Here's another great organization - Westside GSD Rescue of Los Angeles now has a Colorado branch - www.sheprescue.org/Available%20Dogs%20COLORADO.html All the groups I have listed fulfill the criteria specified above by Jean. (And BTW this forum is not geared to listing GSD's in Western states, only occasionally do you see them here.)
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

We just adopted our 18 month old GSD through Front Range GSD Rescue. They have a lot of good dogs, so you should check out their website. I think I've seen some GSD-Husky mix puppies on their site. They spay/neuter, microchip and update on all shots. This is standard for most rescues in the area. I've also heard great things about the Rescue of Central Colorado, so check them out too. Good luck with your search and welcome to the forum! I've had great help on here from a great group of folks!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a friend in NE (Lincoln) who tells me about rescues occasionally she comes across...if that is not too far....

Rescues are very specific in adopters meeting certain specific (varies) criteria...try petfinder for a shelter dog if you are getting approved...either way, you save a life...

Lee


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

It looks like maxfund.org has a 10-month old shepherd mix that is named max and he is available. While they say mixed he looks like a light sable pure to me.
It also looks like the denver dumb friends league has a female shepherd chow mix available.


----------

